# LUM - Lumacom Limited



## kooka1956 (6 October 2004)

Lumacom seems to be now on an upward trend having fallen from 70-80 cents down to about 9cents over the past year or so . It looks like it may continue on this upward trend. What do people think? Regards KOOKA.


----------



## crocdee (6 October 2004)

*Re: LUM  Turnaround*

great technology but a sad storey of bad management. will be quite a while before this one recovers company has little money left and struggling to close existing contracts.

regards croc


----------



## ghotib (6 October 2004)

*Re: LUM  Turnaround*

LUM | MUL | LUM | MUL 

Say no more 

Ghoti (Where's an icon for running like crazy when you need it)


----------



## kooka1956 (6 October 2004)

*Re: LUM  Turnaround*

Thanks Ghotib , gives me great confidence in my MUL holding , although I think MUL has far more potentiaL than  LUM . Regards, KOOKA


----------



## Mofra (7 October 2004)

*Re: LUM  Turnaround*

I've followed LUM for months (haven't held for ages) and personally I feel the market had lost patience with the stock after hearing about 4times square for so long. Personally I couldn't touch the stock because with every announcement (Moscow, Barcelona etc) they would never include or indicate any financial information at all, citing commercial confidentiality. It hard to believe in the company when there is little guage of how the projects are travelling apart from quarterly accounts.


----------



## kooka1956 (13 October 2004)

*Re: LUM  Turnaround*

LUM up 3.5 cents today  and now up nearly 100 % since its low just a short time ago . I wish I had backed up on my hunches . Now too scared  to invest as "dead cat bounce " may have already completed its course . Or is there something in the pipeline ?  Pity my funds tied up with MUL AT THE MOMENT . kooka


----------



## Warrior (17 November 2009)

Update as at 1-30pm AESDT 17/11.
Personally rang LUM's offices in WA and spoke with company director.
Questioned when shareholders like myself could expect the next update/announcement on the company returning to Normal trading.
No announcement planned for another 2 weeks and that will be after the AGM in late Nov.  Advice provided is due diligence continuing on the proposed acquisitions and all is going to plan.
Just hope the wait is worth it

Warrior


----------



## Joe Blow (30 May 2010)

Lumacom Limited (LUM) is now known as US Nickel (USN).

Discussion of this company continues in the USN thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19626

This thread has now been closed.


----------

